
Dallas-based Firehost, Inc Closes $2 Million Series A Funding Round - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/dallas-based-firehost-inc-closes-2-million-series-a-funding-round/
======
dnsworks
I met the FireHost guys at the last couple of HostingCon's, they seemed like a
decent enough team. I expect to see a lot of rounds of funding being pumped
into already established hosting companies, especially in the dedicated server
arena.

Cloud hosting companies are highly profitable, and I expect that to change as
more competent players from the infrastructure hosting arena start competing
with Amazon and Google.

